# New apartment to rent: utilities and taxes



## LeadExpression (Jul 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I've just moved to the NL from Italy one month ago and now it looks like I have my apartment to rent in Leiden. I'm finalizing all the things, still have to sign the contract and I have some questions for you:
1. The apartment is in a historical house, so single-glazed wooden windows. Could this be a problem during the winter?
2. Do you have a rough idea of how much sewerage, pollution and garbage taxes can be, yearly, for two people?
3. Utilities connection seems to be there, however I have to make a subscription. Do you know how a simple name transfer could cost?
4. How do you bring a sofa into those steep staired apartments??? 

Thanks for your support

Nicola


----------

